
Mark Nottingham asks Node.js and Go to remove HTTP 418 support from their stacks - tyteen4a03
https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/14644
======
tyteen4a03
And obviously people have created a website to save the 418:
[http://save418.com/](http://save418.com/)

